# pee wee shows?



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

what do you do at a pee wee shows?
my nefiew who's 3 wants to start showing. so I thought I would take him to some prospect shows that have a pee wee division.
does he have to go in the ring himself or can I go in there to help him control the goat if he can't for some reason and help him out.
does he answer questions? 
does heave to brace the goat or just go there and walk him?

what are they judged on?

p.s. does anyone know of any sights that have prospect shows? the tjla calander isn't working and abga has nothing. I have a few set up but not many.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

For dairy goat pee wees at our fair the little ones go in, there can be adult if needed, they get asked like their name, the goats name and some easy questions, they walk around, get a ribbon and they are out. I dont know about meat goats but this id what happens for dairy at our fair


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

At our shows, they have a peewee pygmy goat class. That is all they are allowed to show. Not sure if an adult is allowed to help or not, but I would think so. 
Then there is peewee showmanship, where they don't have to be signed up for it like the pygmy goat class, but they have to show one of your goats you have at the fair, usually miniature goats or kids. I know that the 4H kids are allowed to help. They get a ribbon and some candy.


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

I show dairy goats and my 4-5 year old brother shows in the pee-wee classes. An adult is allowed to go in with the child at all the shows I have been to. Just as LamanchAcres said they are asked super easy questions like the goats name and their name and if they are showing more goats that day. Just fun stuff to make the kids feel at home. They usually walk around the ring once or twice, get handed a ribbon and are done. At dairy shows little kids often also show in the dairy classes and not just showmanship and again the parent can help if needed. 
One show I was at there was this little girl probably 3 was showing a little kid Nigerian Dwarf and the collar was too big for the kid (like many are at shows). This kid gets loose and when the catch it and give it back to the girl and no one comes out to help her. Guess what happens next. The kid gets away again and AGAIN they hand it to the girl and no body comes in to help her. This happens a third time and finally someone comes in to hold the goat with the little girl, but it goes to show you that you don't give a little kid a goat with an loose fitting collar.


----------

